# Swisher Int'l to Acquire Drew Estate?



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Article has been pulled, but you should be able to see it here.

--- Swisher International in actions to acquire Drew Estate | The Cigar Nut ---

"Amidst major acquisitions and partnerships in the industry recently, namely the Torano acquisition by General Cigar as well  as Sam Leccia joining General Cigar, there has been some speculation as to whether Drew Estate would also be acquired and, if so, by whom.As of August, two of our sources, who are both involved with Drew Estate, have confirmed thatSwisher International is moving forwardin their actions to acquire Drew Estate.
We have been informed that this acquisition will be kept out of the public eye for quite some time so as not to disrupt the current operations of either company. It has also been brought to our attention that Jonathan Sann, or as most of you know him, Jonathan Drew, will officially remain with the company for at least the next two years; his involvement beyond that time period is unknown to us at the present time.
Although this may come as a shock to many, this is not the first time that Swisher International and Drew Estate have been involved with each other.
Swisher International began diving into the premium cigar market in 2013 with their newest company, Royal Gold, headed up by long time executive at Swisher International: Alex Goodman. Most recently, Drew Estate created the "Nirvana is extremely important to Drew Estate Tobacco Company for a variety of reasons. First, Nirvana will join our product lineup as one of only two brands that we produce for _strategic partners_. Second, our relationship with Alex Goldman is akin to that of a brother. When he hurts, we hurt. When he succeeds, our hearts are filled with pride."
Also, Alex Goldman, President of Royal Gold stated:
"When I started Royal Gold at the beginning of 2013, my vision was to work with the best blenders and factories in the world to create our brands. Of course, Drew Estate was right at the top of the list. The talent and creativity of the Drew Estate team, combined with all the resources that Royal Gold, its parent company, and my own history in the cigar business, allowed us to create a truly special blend. The limited nature of the Cameroon wrapper will not allow us to produce all the cigars that we feel the market will demand, but you can be sure that neither Drew Estate nor Royal Gold will trade quality for quantity - we will keep the production limited to ensure the best possible product is delivered to our consumers. Both the Royal Gold and Drew Estate names and logos appear on the packaging, and as such we will always stand behind the quality of this product. This is just the first brand of what I hope will be a long term collaboration between Royal Gold Cigars and Drew Estate."
It is apparent that these two companies have their reasons for partnering up and have intended, for quite some time now, to continue to work together, in one way or another.
Although it is not yet clear what Swisher International's intentions are for Drew Estate after the acquisition, it has been suggested by both of our sources that Swisher International will likely cease production of the ever popular infused lines of cigars that Drew Estate has been producing. It is still unclear as to whether or not this is due to the most recent involvement of the FDA in the tobacco industry.
As we obtain more information regarding this story, we will continue to keep you updated!
What are your thoughts on this acquisition and the future for Drew Estate? Comment below and share your thoughts and opinions with us!"


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

That F'ing blows!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

If Swisher is even thinks about messing with my Tabak Especial Red Eye I am going to go upside someone's head!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I guess everybody out there who rails on GC acquired brands is going to have to unload their LP collections soon. If you have any L-40s up for adoption- send me a PM :lol:


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

swisher sweet flying pigs here we go #letsdoittogether


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

And.........the apology.

http://www.thecigarnut.com/drew-estate-apology-for-previous-post/


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Just makes room for a new trendy/cool/hip cigar.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Rock31 said:


> And.........the apology.
> 
> http://www.thecigarnut.com/drew-estate-apology-for-previous-post/


The apology is strangely worded...


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

with the passion JD has for cigars i could NEVER see this happing.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Even if they did purchase them I bet it would be in name only, like a holdings company- why on earth would a company but another company and discontinue their most popular and profitable lines? That's bad business.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

ShaneG said:


> Even if they did purchase them I bet it would be in name only, like a holdings company- why on earth would a company but another company and discontinue their most popular and profitable lines? That's bad business.


They wouldn't discontinue, but the worry among DE fans (I'm not one) would be that quality would go down the toilet.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

tnlawyer said:


> They wouldn't discontinue, but the worry among DE fans (I'm not one) would be that quality would go down the toilet.


not only the quality but the master blenders like willy and of course jd himself


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

I suppose those are good points, I pointed it out as my personal flag that this may not be a real story not that such an acquisition would not have a negative effect on the brand.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Why post the story just to recant it that's weak, I guess time will tell


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> Why post the story just to recant it that's weak, I guess time will tell


Where there's smoke there's fire.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

egoo33 said:


> Why post the story just to recant it that's weak, I guess time will tell


my thought is a story with a name like drew estate will drawl traffic onto there site maybe. you know what that. bad publicity is better than no publicity.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

There seem to be a few people spreading rumors. No evidence that it's true, yet. We know Swisher teamed up with DE for Nirvana, and that there was some sort of loan between Royal Gold and Drew Estate, the funds of which were seized earlier this year by the ATF. So there's definitely a relationship between the companies, but nothing that's prrof of selling out. 

Where there's smoke, there's fire, but sometimes the fire is caused by an arsonist.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

I am curious by "not fully correct"
What part was not correct and which parts were?


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

At least now, maybe we will be able to find our Ligas. Just go to the local 7-11 or gas station. "Do you want the Black and Mild's or the Ligas?".

Hahahaha.....


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

SmokinSpider said:


> I am curious by "not fully correct"
> What part was not correct and which parts were?


That's what I meant when I said it was strangely worded. TBH I don't blame any of these companies for "selling out". Despite what anyone else thinks, it IS all about the money, and you have to grab it when you can.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Let's see how this whole FDA thing plays out then well see what's going on


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I smell a marketing ploy. DE fans will be buying up all the stock prior to the buy-out, inflating demand and making prices sky-rocket. But maybe I'm just paranoid...

:spy::behindsofa:


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

@Laynard paranoid or ahead of the curve?


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I didn't mind the Acid Toast and a coffee infused stick I had. Other than those two, my opinion of DE is limited and bias. I won't be rushing out to buy anything though.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> @Laynard paranoid or ahead of the curve?


It's not paranoia if They're really out to get you...:fear:


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Laynard said:


> I smell a marketing ploy. DE fans will be buying up all the stock prior to the buy-out, inflating demand and making prices sky-rocket. But maybe I'm just paranoid...
> 
> :spy::behindsofa:


That wouldn't surprise me a bit and would be par for the course IMO.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Laynard said:


> I smell a marketing ploy. DE fans will be buying up all the stock prior to the buy-out, inflating demand and making prices sky-rocket. But maybe I'm just paranoid...
> 
> :spy::behindsofa:


I've gotta couple pre-Swisher FFPs I'l let go for $100 each!


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Laynard said:


> It's not paranoia if They're really out to get you...:fear:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

tnlawyer said:


> That wouldn't surprise me a bit and would be par for the course IMO.


I'm not sure what you mean by "par for the course", but I disagree. First of all, who'd stock up? LP fanboys. There are many, but I doubt it would be enough of an up-tic to seriously impact their overall sales, especially since most LP fanboys already hoard. Secondly, most places have a hard time keeping the stuff in stock as it is, it's not like there's even sufficient stock around to hoard at this point, so DE wouldn't have that much to gain anyway.

Also, JD within hours already came out and stated point blank it was false, would never happen, and even if it did, he would have to be able to retain control to sell the company. Generally, if you want to create a viral marketing campaign with a false rumor, the guy at the top doesn't _immediately _come out and state point blank that the rumor is false.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Before ignorant people go comparing Swisher to General and draw all the conclusions of whatever. Swisher is a great company, one of the oldest in the country. They treat their employees well and even have a entire floor dedicated to child care so employees can insure their children are well cared for. They have a history of being the best at what they do and I would expect no less from them with a new super premium line. Let me remind, key words, USA COMPANY. Im not that all thrilled about a Sandanista controlled country leading up Russian interests doing the American cigar industry a dirty one of these days.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "par for the course", but I disagree. First of all, who'd stock up? LP fanboys. There are many, but I doubt it would be enough of an up-tic to seriously impact their overall sales, especially since most LP fanboys already hoard. Secondly, most places have a hard time keeping the stuff in stock as it is, it's not like there's even sufficient stock around to hoard at this point, so DE wouldn't have that much to gain anyway.
> 
> Also, JD within hours already came out and stated point blank it was false, would never happen, and even if it did, he would have to be able to retain control to sell the company. Generally, if you want to create a viral marketing campaign with a false rumor, the guy at the top doesn't _immediately _come out and state point blank that the rumor is false.


By par for the course I meant the marketing ploy. I give DE props for being great at marketing their average (IMO) product. I don't buy into the hype but obviously many do. I respect their ability to generate a ton of buzz around their cigars and their company in general.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> By par for the course I meant the marketing ploy. I give DE props for being great at marketing their average (IMO) product. I don't buy into the hype but obviously many do. I respect their ability to generate a ton of buzz around their cigars and their company in general.


Amen box press a cigar call it a limited edition and have people cream themselves over it


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

tnlawyer said:


> By par for the course I meant the marketing ploy. I give DE props for being great at marketing their average (IMO) product. I don't buy into the hype but obviously many do. I respect their ability to generate a ton of buzz around their cigars and their company in general.


Gotcha. I still don't think it's a marketing ploy, for reasons already mentioned, but I get what you mean.



egoo33 said:


> Amen box press a cigar call it a limited edition and have people cream themselves over it


Box press a cigar that a lot of people already love, and yeah, people will want it.

The thing that drives me nuts is that a lot of people talk pejoratively about how DE markets (not saying either of you two are being pejorative, but most folks are), but few of those people taking the cheap shots at DE will admit in the same breath that behind the marketing machine are guys who love cigars, love the cigar industry, have done good things for it, and make some really, really good cigars.

DE wouldn't be able to build hype if they didn't make cigars people loved to smoke. They're great at marketing a cigar, but the reason they have so much brand loyalty is the passion they have, and the fact that they make really good cigars.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I never cease to be amazed at how vitriolic some people can be. Just because you don't like cigars from Drew Estate doesn't mean they're bad cigars, the company is awful and it's all about marketing. Drew Estate is an absolutely amazing success story, with Jonathan Drew and Marvin Samel creating an empire from an idea. They've been great for the industry, from their huge operation in Nicaragua to hiring tobacco genius Steve Saka, from shaking up things that hadn't been thought about in a century to making cigars with appeal for first-time female smokers to grizzled old men at the domino table. I'm simply an observer and have no connection to Drew Estate, other than to marvel at the accomplishment.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I like quite a few of their cigars, I don't like the prices though, that's a result of the demand created by the marketing that will drive consumers to pay more than the actual price based on the merits of the cigar only. Bait Fish are a great example of how cutting scraps can get long filler prices. 
I think the one thing that drives middle of the road guys nuts is not anything to do with the product, it's the rabid loyalty fan boys use to drive unacceptable behavior towards critics. Speaking of grips on FB that you would be slaughtered in if you said a single bad thing about anything DE. It's kind of crazy seeing the mob mentality over cigars.


ghe said:


> I never cease to be amazed at how vitriolic some people can be. Just because you don't like cigars from Drew Estate doesn't mean they're bad cigars, the company is awful and it's all about marketing. Drew Estate is an absolutely amazing success story, with Jonathan Drew and Marvin Samel creating an empire from an idea. They've been great for the industry, from their huge operation in Nicaragua to hiring tobacco genius Steve Saka, from shaking up things that hadn't been thought about in a century to making cigars with appeal for first-time female smokers to grizzled old men at the domino table. I'm simply an observer and have no connection to Drew Estate, other than to marvel at the accomplishment.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Why not cover it up until after a Mega Herf event is over this weekend. Then tell the world. I am sure the last thing Drew would want to do is explain all the fans that paid loads of money for a HERF event that the sell was true. Just a thought... Only thing I could find was a Law Suit that was set aside. Who knows what the real deal is until it is DONE......


----------



## David C. Serna (Dec 26, 2010)

madbricky said:


> I like quite a few of their cigars, I don't like the prices though, that's a result of the demand created by the marketing that will drive consumers to pay more than the actual price based on the merits of the cigar only. Bait Fish are a great example of how cutting scraps can get long filler prices.
> I think the one thing that drives middle of the road guys nuts is not anything to do with the product, it's the rabid loyalty fan boys use to drive unacceptable behavior towards critics. Speaking of grips on FB that you would be slaughtered in if you said a single bad thing about anything DE. It's kind of crazy seeing the mob mentality over cigars.


By the way, friend, Bait fish, the petit corona version of the MUWAT, is a long filler cigar. You are thinking of papas fritas, which are not made regular short filler picadura, much less floor sweepings. When the tin says they are made from the finest chaveta cuts, they are serious. I have personally seen them being made in esteli. The short filler comes from the best cigars they make. I am not a die-hard drew fan, but I can honestly state that they are the finest short filler cigars I've ever had from anywhere. 20 minutes of heavenly satisfaction. While I agree they are very expensive considering the quantity of tobacco you get, and agree that is a turn off from the consumers point of view, I also got a very valuable lesson from steve saka about production and price setting. That would take too long to explain here. Suffice it to say that cigar tobacco volume does not, and cannot correlate to appropriate pricing structure, even within the same marca.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Or, or this is just a rumor that got out of hand. No need to get all upset over something that may not even be true. Just take a breath and relax, calm down. The rate this thread is going it wont be long before JD is accused of being Keyser Soze.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

egoo33 said:


> Amen, box press a cigar call it a limited edition and have people cream themselves over it


Thanks for making me blow some crown out my beak laughing! :beerchug:

Well.... rumors and even rumors of rumors have been known to drive big bizz for a long- long time.

While I was never willing to pay long filler prices for short filler (papa-fritas) I have enjoyed many different offerings from D.E. over the years and will always be thankful for the many memorable experiences.

I join you in hoping that they will continue to operate successfully :thumb:
Thank you S.S.!

:rockon:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

I wouldn't blame JD one bit for selling if it turns out to be true. If the quality were to remain the same, then why would anyone care that it is owned by Swisher? They have been trying to make a push into "premium" cigars, so this would definitely get them that. If the quality goes down over time, we are lucky that we have so many other choices out there. 

As for "selling out" - that should always be in every business plan.  Every business I've been involved with, the long term (or short term, if possible) goal is to sell out - whether that be an outright sale or taking the business public. I don't see how anyone could hold it against them for selling.


----------



## MeterMaid (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd like to pay for my Double Gulp and hmmmmmm, let me get one of those vacuum sealed Swisher L40's. :lol:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

And just as I was beginning to think, "Man - think of the 'sugar high rush'!"


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

demuths1770 said:


> with the passion JD has for cigars i could NEVER see this happing.


Passion??

Pffft


----------



## GVH (May 24, 2014)

Gossip and rumors - things like proposed action by the FDA are fertile grounds for such silliness. Jon Drew is a class act - I think the world of him, and only wish him increased success. Who gives a flying ____ whether you like his cigars or not - he and his people are honest folks who have truly added new life to the industry. You have freedom of choice in what you smoke - at least until the commies in Washington change that reality.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

In my opinion, I could care less who owns the company as long as the cigar quality doesn't change. They will still be made at the same factory and by the same rollers. Who owns the place has no bearing on the quality of the cigars, as long as nothing changes production wise. If it is true, I agree with whoever said good for JD and Marvin, the idea behind owning a business is to make money and they have done that so far with sales and will most likely do so with the impending sale of the company. Who knows what they are thinking, maybe they feel like they have taken the company as far as they can and are bored with it? Maybe the offer is just too good to pass up? Maybe they aren't making as much money as everyone thinks and are trying to offload the company before it is too late? They have been in trouble financially before, so who knows. If Royal Gold buys it, maybe the hard to find unicos will become a full scale production cigar? Tons of variables, theories and opinions. We will just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq (Jul 5, 2013)

The thought of JD selling out is horrifying.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Shemp75 said:


> Passion??
> 
> Pffft


You ever spend time with the man? I have. Say what you will, but the man loves cigars, the cigar industry, and the people who buy his cigars.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I really don't care what happens. I like the Liga 9, the Undercrown, the MUWAT Baitfish, and than a few of his other blends to a lesser extent. I like Unico's, but not for the price. No matter what happens, if the Liga Privada #9 Robusto ( my favorite DE cigar) continues to be good, I will continue to buy it by the box.

That being said, if there is any conspiracy here, I feel it is very obvious. Remember, this is IF there is a conspiracy, here is what it is.

DE sold out to Swisher. Swisher told JD he cannot speak about it until a set time frame or he violates the contract. Rumors come out and JD vehemently denies them, as not to kill his contract. In a few months, he publicly announces that DE is sold to Swisher.

That is only IF there is a conspiracy. I don't know and I don't care. I'm just being logical.


----------



## jimmyv723 (Jul 2, 2014)

Another thing it could be is maybe they are pondering selling and then this rumor somehow gets out. They can say that the only way they would sell if this, this and this were to happen. Someone sees that and makes an offer matching their criteria and bam. With the uncertainty of the FDA crap I think we'll be seeing a lot of places selling to make sure and capitalize before anything drastic even has a chance of actually happening. It's sad because it will really lessen the competition out there which has really led to some great cigars and keeping companies on their A Game.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

If you thought the retraction was interestingly worded...
The "denial" is even more interestingly worded.
:wink:


----------



## atbat82 (Aug 7, 2014)

jimmyv723 said:


> Another thing it could be is maybe they are pondering selling and then this rumor somehow gets out. They can say that the only way they would sell if this, this and this were to happen. Someone sees that and makes an offer matching their criteria and bam. With the uncertainty of the FDA crap I think we'll be seeing a lot of places selling to make sure and capitalize before anything drastic even has a chance of actually happening. It's sad because it will really lessen the competition out there which has really led to some great cigars and keeping companies on their A Game.


This happens a lot in M&A. A target company leaks a rumor thus igniting interest among buyers. It's also a decent time to layout terms or deal breakers.



> DE sold out to Swisher. Swisher told JD he cannot speak about it until a set time frame or he violates the contract. Rumors come out and JD vehemently denies them, as not to kill his contract. In a few months, he publicly announces that DE is sold to Swisher.


Couldn't he also just keep his mouth shut? Surely he can't be held responsible for the rumors other people circulate.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

atbat82 said:


> This happens a lot in M&A. A target company leaks a rumor thus igniting interest among buyers. It's also a decent time to layout terms or deal breakers.
> 
> Couldn't he also just keep his mouth shut? Surely he can't be held responsible for the rumors other people circulate.


Probably. It seems like he is doing aggressive damage control.

Remember, this is all IF there is a conspiracy. I do wear a foil hat, but it's also thin and well aerated.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

_"I do wear a foil hat, but it's also thin and well aerated"_

Snahahahahahahahahahahahaa! ound:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hearing more rumblings today...


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

News | Drew Estate Rumor Mill -


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Reading comments on some of these websites...a lot of folks have a serious man crush on Drew :lol:


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

tnlawyer said:


> Reading comments on some of these websites...a lot of folks have a serious man crush on Drew :lol:


It's just that nobody ever thought to combine Williamsburg, skinny jeans, and cigars before! *swoon*


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

Quality dude right there. Talked to him at the beginning of the event, he must have met 200 people over the course of the night and when I was leaving he said goodbye and remembered my name... swoon.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hearing more rumblings today...


In the retraction from the site that originally broke the story they did say that "not ALL of the information was factually accurate." Which to me meant that some of it was!


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> In the retraction from the site that originally broke the story they did say that "not ALL of the information was factually accurate." Which to me meant that some of it was!


It's going to happen...


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> I really don't care what happens. I like the Liga 9, the Undercrown, the MUWAT Baitfish, and than a few of his other blends to a lesser extent. I like Unico's, but not for the price. No matter what happens, if the Liga Privada #9 Robusto ( my favorite DE cigar) continues to be good, I will continue to buy it by the box.
> 
> That being said, if there is any conspiracy here, I feel it is very obvious. Remember, this is IF there is a conspiracy, here is what it is.
> 
> ...


Can you get me the winning Powerball Numbers because apparently you are from the future :tinfoil3:


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Also on that CA article Charlie86 is taking it personal as if its a swipe at him personally lol


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

egoo33 said:


> Can you get me the winning Powerball Numbers because apparently you are from the future :tinfoil3:


My Delorean broke. 8)


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> My Delorean broke. 8)


IMAGE DELETED


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> Reading comments on some of these websites...a lot of folks have a serious man crush on Drew :lol:


:biglaugh: Definitely. I can't wait to see what the reaction is going to be once this deal ends up happening.


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

Acid Tropical Fusion in an 80 ring gauge.

They will have the market cornered on flavored cigars when it's all done


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

I ponder if it would be an all bad thing. I know purists will say blasphemy but hear me out. One of the biggest problems for D.E. seems to getting enough tobacco, not as much of a problem for a giant like swisher. I know that the boutique brand has more mystique but its built now and swisher has deep pockets for distribution and advertising. Only time will tell if it even is goin to happen BUT........it may not be ALL BAD is all I'm saysayin


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

copper0426 said:


> I ponder if it would be an all bad thing. I know purists will say blasphemy but hear me out. One of the biggest problems for D.E. seems to getting enough tobacco, not as much of a problem for a giant like swisher. I know that the boutique brand has more mystique but its built now and swisher has deep pockets for distribution and advertising. Only time will tell if it even is goin to happen BUT........it may not be ALL BAD is all I'm saysayin


IMHO anytime a large company acquires a smaller company for their assets the first thing they do is look to streamline the organization and show cost savings to their investors. Which to your point, could mean a larger supply of HTF Liga's but at what price to quality. Hard to do both when your making an investment.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

When Inbev bought out Goose Island everyone was hoping that there would be more BCBS, which there maybe but nothing on the level that people were hoping for. Honestly when/if this goes through I doubt anything will be different on the consumer side.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

In reading all the posts about the concern regarding a decrease in potential quality of DE sticks I completely understand that point. My question is - has there been a cigar company purchased by General, etc. that you really liked and the purchase really did impact the quality of the smokes? Did any get substantially better? Did any get substantially worse? Or have they been pretty negligable from the cigar smoker side?

My only quasi-related was Rolling Rock used to be my favorite beer hands down (in college granted). After it was acquired by Budweiser's parent I never thought it tasted the same and I rarely buy it anymore.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

DogRockets said:


> In reading all the posts about the concern regarding a decrease in potential quality of DE sticks I completely understand that point. My question is - has there been a cigar company purchased by General, etc. that you really liked and the purchase really did impact the quality of the smokes? Did any get substantially better? Did any get substantially worse? Or have they been pretty negligable from the cigar smoker side?
> 
> My only quasi-related was Rolling Rock used to be my favorite beer hands down (in college granted). After it was acquired by Budweiser's parent I never thought it tasted the same and I rarely buy it anymore.


I still love Rolling Rock for whenever I want to get a buzz while feeling like I'm drinking water. Not sure I ever noticed a difference or change at any point, but that kind of brings up the most important factor:

People will perceive what they believe. Those who believe that a big change will occur will taste a change, and most of those who don't hear about any change won't perceive there to be any. Now this isn't _always_ the case, and of course if any product really is changed to an obvious extent, more people will notice; but I'll bet there will still be plenty of people who "notice" change even if none ever happens.

Blind taste tests prove this type of idea all the time. Blind passes where people don't finish the Opus X because it's poor construction made it impossible to get through, or hail the mighty $3 cigar as a game-changer.

My favorite I've witnessed was a blind Milk taste test. People swear by the Milk they *will* and *won't* drink. 4 out of 5 can't name Whole, 2%, 1%, Skim correctly when blind.


----------



## boffybaby89 (Oct 9, 2014)

Very interested to see whats going to happen. JD will prob stay on as the face but i wonder whose the big desicion maker now and who is in charge of the blends and image. I hope its still my man jonathan


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

the one thing that bugs me most of all is that he wears his sunglasses inside he is not Bono or an Olympian Track Athlete


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> the one thing that bugs me most of all is that he wears his sunglasses inside he is not Bono or an Olympian Track Athlete


Bono is a major douche...

...wait a minute....:hmm:


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

For the record, rolling rock sucks now. I don't know if it was the glass lined tanks or just better ingredients back before they sold out, but it's not the same beer.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Bono is a major douche...
> 
> ...wait a minute....:hmm:


I didn't say anything :spy:


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> For the record, rolling rock sucks now. I don't know if it was the glass lined tanks or just better ingredients back before they sold out, but it's not the same beer.


Green bottles always skunked


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm still waiting to see something more than rumor regarding this, but I don't really see much changing in terms of current DE lines if something like this does go through.

This is, in comparison, a smaller market than other products. DE could simply be protecting itself and moving to keep a better marketability in the case of federal regulations. Swisher will not disappear under fines and restrictions placed on tobacco, but smaller ran companies and brands more than likely will be hit hard enough they simply cannot afford to continue productions. This also allows Swisher a very easy entry into "Premium" cigars that can be priced higher to meet minimum pricing regulations without the need to actually be noticably associated with "Swisher Sweets."

The main thing will come with whoever stays with DE in terms of actual blending and marketing.. I would think, if Swisher were serious about keeping the brands profitable and separate..you won't see Jonathan Drew or Willy Herrera go anywhere, but you'll see DE pushing products out far more regularly.


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

^^^ this. The last wave of regulation in mortgages, credit-card processing, and health care information services all drove all the little players into the arms of one giant company or another that could afford the cost of compliance.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> Green bottles always skunked


So are the pounder cans still cool? I get those for under $19. Rolling rock isn't particularly low ABV so that's a deal.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

egoo33 said:


> Green bottles always skunked


At least they didn't mess up goose island....yet

You see bud is now distributing founders in the Chicago area? It better stay at just distribution.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> So are the pounder cans still cool? I get those for under $19. Rolling rock isn't particularly low ABV so that's a deal.


 No it all sucks. Around here I get a 30 rack for $11-$12 and it still sucks. I wouldn't waste my money, it doesn't taste the same.

That's just one assholes opinion though, drink what you like and like what you drink :beerchug:


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> For the record, rolling rock sucks now. I don't know if it was the glass lined tanks or just better ingredients back before they sold out, but it's not the same beer.


Truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plus taking it out of Latrobe had to have impacted it in some intangible way as well.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Bono is a major douche...
> 
> ...wait a minute....:hmm:


I wouldn't stop to pi$$ on Bono if he was laying on the sidewalk on fire... :mmph:

Other than that I don't feel strongly about him one way or the other


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> I wouldn't stop to pi$$ on Bono if he was laying on the sidewalk on fire... :mmph:
> 
> Other than that I don't feel strongly about him one way or the other


Bone-O is cool as hell....Just ask him. He'll tell you the same thing....


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> So are the pounder cans still cool? I get those for under $19. Rolling rock isn't particularly low ABV so that's a deal.


Can't really comment haven't drank an adjunct lager in forever but I remember Corona cans always being better than the bottles, a lot of people associate the skunk taste with being a premium flavor, Heineken did a great job marketing that but I can't stand the style. Not sound like an elitist douche but those beers do nothing for me expect cause me to get bloated.



thechasm442 said:


> At least they didn't mess up goose island....yet
> 
> You see bud is now distributing founders in the Chicago area? It better stay at just distribution.


I'll take it I get get 2 week old Centennial IPA and their recent Mosaic Promise is awesome fresh, Binny's has a high turnover so its always fresh. Say what you will about Goose Island their core line is mediocre but there Belgians and Special Resales are always top notch its a Black Friday tradition getting BCBS last year's BCBS Coffee was one of the best beers I have ever had along with the coconut Amazballs.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree on all counts with goose island. Although I will credit their standard IPA as one of the beers that got me into craft beer.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

for the price can't be beat, find it funny though that the core line isn't even brewed here its from thy NY Brewery drink local right :beerchug: lol

Now :focus: whats up with the sunglasses


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Funny how this thread went from Drew to brew.....


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

All this talk about beer I had to crack open a Stone Go To IPA best session beer out there


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Guys having worked on a number of M&A based on the info. I have seen thus far it appears it is going to happen but someone broke their NDA = Non-Disclosure Agreement and the rumor started to run rampant. It is true it could be all BS but based on the retraction and the way it was worded sounds like someone broke the NDA so to keep things kosher for all parties he had to deny it.

It can take years to fully integrate a company like DE. Usually when you sell out you get a couple years where you stay to manage it as a president/CEO. You can structure it however you want. Anyway if they do take it over they will squeeze the profit out of the company as fast as they can.....only a matter of time and that usually inadvertently means quality steps down.....

I hope it is not true that or it takes 10 yrs for the handoff to happen before the squeeze starts....


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

If the rumor is true I don't see it being much of a loss. Their peak was when Steve Saka was there and driving the Liga Privada brand, since he retired there hasn't been a single decent release from DE. DE is a great marketing machine and they sell the crap out of those Acids, but what great blend have they released recently.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Maybe you guys are looking at all this backwards. Maybe Swisher is bringing in DE to help with those grape and blueberry cigars.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

I am beginning to think you might not be familiar with how these type of relationships work.....think what Unilever and Nestle do to smaller higher quality companies. They buy them strip down the quality and call it innovation.



c.ortiz108 said:


> Maybe you guys are looking at all this backwards. Maybe Swisher is bringing in DE to help with those grape and blueberry cigars.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

zoey said:


> I am beginning to think you might not be familiar with how these type of relationships work.....think what Unilever and Nestle do to smaller higher quality companies. They buy them strip down the quality and call it innovation.


I think he was being sarcastic with tongue firmly in cheek


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> I think he was being sarcastic with tongue firmly in cheek


Yep :???: ...given that DE makes quality infused cigars (allegedly) and Swisher makes crap ones....


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

they dont make cigars its the rebirth of cigars, but if someone likes acids more power to them for me its like smoking incense wrapped up in a christmas tree


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Maybe you guys are looking at all this backwards. Maybe Swisher is bringing in DE to help with those grape and blueberry cigars.


Looking forward to trying a grape-flavored Liga Undercrown!


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

One of the best lines I've ever read on here. Well done!


c.ortiz108 said:


> Maybe you guys are looking at all this backwards. Maybe Swisher is bringing in DE to help with those grape and blueberry cigars.


And apparently it was me who turned the conversation from cigars to beer but did it inadvertently. My point was that of all companies who have been purchased by a larger conglomerate the only one where I have noticed a stark difference was Rolling Rock beer.

Have there been any small cigar companies rolled up into a larger one where you have noticed a change in existing blends, less innovative future blends, worse quality, etc. after a cigar company has changed hands?


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

MDSPHOTO said:


> IMHO anytime a large company acquires a smaller company for their assets the first thing they do is look to streamline the organization and show cost savings to their investors. Which to your point, could mean a larger supply of HTF Liga's but at what price to quality. Hard to do both when your making an investment.


You are exactly correct. This is business - people are in it to make money, cost savings and cost avoidance is the name of the game. As a big DE fan, I trust that JD will do everything he can to keep the quality, but at some point if Swisher does buy DE, changes will be made, either for the better or for worse. Only time will tell.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

thechasm442 said:


> For the record, rolling rock sucks now. I don't know if it was the glass lined tanks or just better ingredients back before they sold out, but it's not the same beer.


Agreed...it's awful. There is a reason why it's the CHEAPEST beer by far at 7-11. I just hope since PBR was purchased by a Russian company it doesn't have the same demise.


----------



## Wook42 (Aug 4, 2014)

Shaun said:


> Looking forward to trying a grape-flavored Liga Undercrown!


damn thatd be ... great?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Wook42 said:


> damn thatd be ... great?


No, it'd be

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrape!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

I may never be able to look at my ligas the same again


----------



## Wook42 (Aug 4, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> No, it'd be
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrape!


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

you sir win the internet today!!!

oh and btw, thanks for turning me onto coronas, petite coronas, lanceros etc.. now the majority of my recent purchases have been those!


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

^^^ skinny cigars rule


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Swisher International Acquires Drew Estate | halfwheel

so JD was trying to Cover his ass


----------



## MeterMaid (Aug 26, 2014)

Just saw this and couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Like said before it was only a matter of time till the offical release of this


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

this is so fun!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Vindication for The Cigar Nut. Viva Le Cigar Nut!


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

if i were the guy who broke the story id be pissed took away his credibility


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

BRING ON THE ACID TROPICAL FUSION


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

"We began under the Manhattan Bridge Overpass in Brooklyn, N.Y. with a laser focus on 'The Rebirth of Cigars.'" stated Jonathan Drew, Co-founder of Drew Estate, from Hopkinsville, Kentucky. "We are calling this next stage of our growth *'The Afterbirth of Cigars.™'*"


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

So I guess the rumor turned out to be true according to the Cigar Aficianado story in my FB feed!!!


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

seems like Torano/Leccia to General and DE to Swisher are a harbinger that we really aren't going to like what happens when the FDA dust settles. Casa Fernandez' website went awol a couple weeks ago too. Good thing I went nuts buying boutique boxes all summer, there may me a panic run on them soon. I can't imagine a world with no limited editions or small batch makes, but we may be headed there.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

stealthpenguin said:


> "We began under the Manhattan Bridge Overpass in Brooklyn, N.Y. with a laser focus on 'The Rebirth of Cigars.'" stated Jonathan Drew, Co-founder of Drew Estate, from Hopkinsville, Kentucky. "We are calling this next stage of our growth *'The Afterbirth of Cigars.™'*"


lol placenta flavored cigars takes a new meaning to the word nasty


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

cakeanddottle said:


> seems like Torano/Leccia to General and DE to Swisher are a harbinger that we really aren't going to like what happens when the FDA dust settles. Casa Fernandez' website went awol a couple weeks ago too. Good thing I went nuts buying boutique boxes all summer, there may me a panic run on them soon. I can't imagine a world with no limited editions or small batch makes, but we may be headed there.


I hope not.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

tnlawyer said:


> They wouldn't discontinue, but the worry among DE fans (I'm not one) would be that quality would go down the toilet.


Count on it. Once the corporate bean-counters get control of a good thing, they *always* ruin it.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

LOL some of the spin is hilarious...."it will free JD up to be more creative". WTF ever. It's an acquisition...things are going to change. In the end, it really is all about the $$$.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

tnlawyer said:


> LOL some of the spin is hilarious...."it will free JD up to be more creative". WTF ever. It's an acquisition...things are going to change. In the end, it really is all about the $$$.


Swisher, General and Altadis have the money to get cigars through FDA approval, if that is where this is going. If we see any more announcements like this one in the next couple months then the industry is conceding the battle to the FDA. Hope not, it'd be the worst possible news for cigar smokers.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Indy-hp said:


> Count on it. Once the corporate bean-counters get control of a good thing, they *always* ruin it.


Hey watch it......we don't always RUIN everything. We do make sure profit is king......I have been employed for the last 6 years as the corp. bean counter whose job is to make sure we hit the profit numbers....


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> LOL some of the spin is hilarious...."it will free JD up to be more creative". WTF ever. It's an acquisition...things are going to change. In the end, it really is all about the $$$.


Yeah I loved this line "It is not the kind of deal that you hear about all too often, the kind that puts people and families out of work, or rips the soul out of a passionately run company," said Michael Cellucci, president of Drew Estate. "It was important to us that our employees, who are the heart and soul of our company were protected, and the culture that is Drew Estate was not compromised."

LOL.....people are so going to lose their jobs......


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


> Swisher, General and Altadis have the money to get cigars through FDA approval, if that is where this is going. If we see any more announcements like this one in the next couple months then the industry is conceding the battle to the FDA. Hope not, it'd be the worst possible news for cigar smokers.


If that happens, I'll sidestep the FDA by shifting more of my portfolio into non-NC cigars.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

tnlawyer said:


> LOL some of the spin is hilarious...."it will free JD up to be more creative". WTF ever. It's an acquisition...things are going to change. In the end, it really is all about the $$$.


Given the trajectory of things, that quote might actually be true. It may be about the money, but it might be about Swishers' money, particularly as it relates to legal council and research and development. With the FDA and all that's going on with anti-tobacco folks, JD selling to Swisher may be how DE survives and thrives. Say what you will, but Swisher has the might to protect DE's interests.

Its the same reason so many family doctors are becoming part of the big conglomerates. With all the new regs, they can't affort to navigate the waters on their own, so they give up autonomy in exchange for the ability to continue to operate. Honestly, this really might free up the creative minds and DE to focus solely on the product, while they let Swisher's lawyers and lobbyists deal with the business end of everything.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Given the trajectory of things, that quote might actually be true. It may be about the money, but it might be about Swishers' money, particularly as it relates to legal council and research and development. With the FDA and all that's going on with anti-tobacco folks, JD selling to Swisher may be how DE survives and thrives. Say what you will, but Swisher has the might to protect DE's interests.
> 
> Its the same reason so many family doctors are becoming part of the big conglomerates. With all the new regs, they can't affort to navigate the waters on their own, so they give up autonomy in exchange for the ability to continue to operate. Honestly, this really might free up the creative minds and DE to focus solely on the product, while they let Swisher's lawyers and lobbyists deal with the business end of everything.


Let's hope so...


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

How much of DE's product existed before Feb. 15, 2007? If people want to use this acquisition to read the tea leaves, consider that Feb 2007 excludes Undercrown, Liga Privada, MUWAT, etc. etc. etc. What's left, ACID and Natural?

Swisher is counting on the FDA exempting cigars that cost $10 and up.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been on both sides of corporate buy outs. To say that "nothing will change" is whistling in the graveyard. Things will definitely change and most of it will occur to the company being bought.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

There's no doubt that things will change. If anyone's seen the videos on Drew Estate Safari, JD pretty much points out that they're operating in the red. No big company is going to buyout a business that's leaking unless they have a plan to plug those holes somehow. They want to make money not lose it. 

My guess is, for a few years there's going to be no real change as they go through the stock that DE already has... but once that starts dwindling, all gloves are off.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Given the trajectory of things, that quote might actually be true. It may be about the money, but it might be about Swishers' money, particularly as it relates to legal council and research and development. With the FDA and all that's going on with anti-tobacco folks, JD selling to Swisher may be how DE survives and thrives. Say what you will, but Swisher has the might to protect DE's interests.
> 
> Its the same reason so many family doctors are becoming part of the big conglomerates. With all the new regs, they can't affort to navigate the waters on their own, so they give up autonomy in exchange for the ability to continue to operate. Honestly, this really might free up the creative minds and DE to focus solely on the product, while they let Swisher's lawyers and lobbyists deal with the business end of everything.


JD & his team will be fine until a Swisher big wig says no to one of his projects. It's not the rebirth of cigars any longer, it's the end of an era! Progress, ain't it great!


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

Bad Andy said:


> At least now, maybe we will be able to find our Ligas. Just go to the local 7-11 or gas station. "Do you want the Black and Mild's or the Ligas?".
> 
> Hahahaha.....


:roll:


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

maverickmage said:


> There's no doubt that things will change. If anyone's seen the videos on Drew Estate Safari, JD pretty much points out that they're operating in the red. No big company is going to buyout a business that's leaking unless they have a plan to plug those holes somehow. They want to make money not lose it.
> 
> My guess is, for a few years there's going to be no real change as they go through the stock that DE already has... but once that starts dwindling, all gloves are off.


At the very least redundancies will be eliminated. Not saying there will be mass layoffs but there's no need for an accounts payable or receivable position, hell there's no need for an accounting department at all at Drew Estates. Assuming there was some sort of human resources department that's gone. The fastest way to get profitable is to reduce expenses and the absolute fastest way to do that is reduce payroll which is the single largest expense in virtually all medium and large businesses.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I just heard through the grapevine that a deal had been made. Not sure the details. The source is a respected cigar manufacturer. Although he might be pulling my leg knowing him.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm guessing that once his personal contract with Swisher is up (the article mentions he'll be staying with them for several years) he'll leave and start a new company. He's probably not allowed to do that for a stipulated amount of time, but after that as long as he doesn't call it DE he'll be able to start afresh and do it all over again...


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

It will be interesting to see what materializes from this. Big run by DE fans stocking up on pre-buy out cigars?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I've often felt like the JD "Passion" for cigars was really a business logo, never superfond of their marketing, this doesn't surprise me in the least. 

Love how the article pretty much sticks to the "this will remain the same" line the entire time and no real details are revealed. Sounds promising :lie:


----------



## BillieBLVD (Mar 7, 2014)

Its amazing that they could be in the red when they have the biggest selling cigar


----------



## Nicks85 (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone that has be part of a huge corporate take over dealt with what was initially said (Koolaid) and then ultimately what was the end result (Reality). They always say we love our people and that there will be no change, but when a company is looking to acquire, they look at how they can reduce the operating costs and absorb divisions within that company. That's how they get a return on their investment.

I hope for the sake of our hobby and for the cigar industry as a whole, that they do live up to the PR announcement, but that is usually not the case

It makes everyone feel good at the company being acquired to hear, we bought you because of your culture and expertise. You are successful and we don't want to change a thing. The one I love the most, we are going to adapt your business practices Into our current corporate model.

Personally I have been on both sides of the transaction. It's always better to be the acquirer than the acquiree. I have been in the meeting after the executive gives a great "I love you man" presentation to the employees only to walk into the back room and say "I almost believed the crap that just came out of my mouth" and then went into a ref meeting.

I just recently found this great hobby of cigar smoking and love the fact we have great company's like Tatuaje, DE, My Father and so on. I hope the govt doesn't envolve themselves to the point that they take away this great culture from us. It might be that every great handmade cigar is going to have to be purchased from the black market let CC


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

Money talks, and business is business. I just hope the flavor and quality of my Undercrowns stays the same.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

2 #9 for a dollar sounds good to me. put um right next to the swisher blk's I might even be ok with a plastic tip. you know but their passion and quality won't change. they will go for wood tips higher end that way. haha ha I'm glad I'm over the DE nonsense


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> I'm guessing that once his personal contract with Swisher is up (the article mentions he'll be staying with them for several years) he'll leave and start a new company. He's probably not allowed to do that for a stipulated amount of time, but after that as long as he doesn't call it DE he'll be able to start afresh and do it all over again...


He can go back to his real name and call it Sann Estates!


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq (Jul 5, 2013)

The acquisition makes me nervous that the quality of DE cigars will go down. Of course, it's just a feeling. We are all going to have to wait and see what happens. Shall I use a cliche? Time will tell.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

on they bright side the quality of those swisher sweets might go up. can't wait to get my hands on one of those blueberry t52's. :rotfl:


Str8ShooterEsq said:


> The acquisition makes me nervous that the quality of DE cigars will go down. Of course, it's just a feeling. We are all going to have to wait and see what happens. Shall I use a cliche? Time will tell.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> *I've often felt like the JD "Passion" for cigars was really a business logo*, never superfond of their marketing, this doesn't surprise me in the least.
> 
> Love how the article pretty much sticks to the "this will remain the same" line the entire time and no real details are revealed. Sounds promising :lie:


What gets under my craw is how defensive they became when the story was first published, denying it without denying it. I get that things have to be solidified before they can comment on it but a simple no comment would have gone a lot further. Way to strong arm a blog for breaking a story and making him out to look like an asshole who's trying to conjure up a shit storm for page clicks. #letsdoittogetherjd


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

What I find slightly amusing is all the hurt feelings. JD kissed you on your ear and told you how special you were and how he did everything just for you and some folks bought it. Too many people got emotionally invested.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

stealthpenguin said:


> He can go back to his real name and call it Sann Estates!


Hellz no, that's my new logo. SE. Sean Estate. Do not infringe on my noncopy rightedness


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Hellz no, that's my new logo. SE. Sean Estate. Do not infringe on my noncopy rightedness


Oh I want no trouble with noncopyright attorneys and whatnot, forget I mentioned anything.

Since JD needs 2 first names, is Rob Estates taken?


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Usually speaking, the owner stays on for 2-3 years for the transition. Once he leaves the finance people and/or consultants come in with a butcher knife and thank everyone for their contribution as they eliminate every function deemed non-essential or duplicative...anyone who talks back gets sent backing. Wash rinse & repeat until the essence of the company is stomped out. They get the profit they want or the dump the company and take the write-off.

Such a shame....DE was one of my favorite brands.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Fortunately (or unfortunately) I haven't gotten emotionally or physically (smoking) invested in a lot of their lines. I've heard lots of good things about the Privada lines, but have only smoked a few Undercrowns which I did enjoy. I do wish the best on the merger and really doubt they will turn to crap, but who knows????


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

op2:There certainly is damage control a' plenty happening on social media. The fanbois have taken up arms. Some of the Acid line must be infused with crack :heh:


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> op2:There certainly is damage control a' plenty happening on social media. The fanbois have taken up arms. Some of the Acid line must be infused with crack :heh:


I heard some of the Acid line had cracked wrappers, but I didn't realize it was literal....


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

droy1958 said:


> I heard some of the Acid line had cracked wrappers, but I didn't realize it was literal....


I think it's not THAT kind of crack, but the OTHER other kind,which explains why so many are feeling "butthurt" right now, lol


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

c.ortiz108 said:


> I'm guessing that once his personal contract with Swisher is up (the article mentions he'll be staying with them for several years) he'll leave and start a new company. He's probably not allowed to do that for a stipulated amount of time, but after that as long as he doesn't call it DE he'll be able to start afresh and do it all over again...


meh... The way this was handled? Not interested. Let me know when Steve Saka decides to come back.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Like I said before from a business standpoint this makes sense. Lets face it yoi build a companyto make money if along the way you csn can maintain personal standards and create a superior product all the better. Swisher has DEEP pockets. I FOR ONE will judge the productig it remains good I will remain a customer, PRETTY simple. I think I'll be smoking DE cigars for a while.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

One issue they'll surely face is the impression it gives. They could literally not change a single thing but just by knowing they're now owned by Swisher some smokers will have a less satisfying experience.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

HIM said:


> One issue they'll surely face is the impression it gives. They could literally not change a single thing but just by knowing they're now owned by Swisher some smokers will have a less satisfying experience.


Excellent point. Why else does Budweiser keep the Clydesdales?


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> Excellent point. Why else does Budweiser keep the Clydesdales?


i think this is why they will try to hold onto Jonathan Drew even if he dose want out... Just to mantain the image


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Ahhh, I remember my first corporate takeover. The parent company took us all to Myrtle Beach for a weekend of golf and meetings where they praised us for the great a job we had done building up this business and how there would always be jobs for us there. Three months later it was thanks, but we think we can do better without all of you.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Probably the first Swisher will do is try to figure out how to recoupe the money they spent buying DE. Usually this means cuts, usually in quality. I certainly hope I am wrong.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

gtechva said:


> Probably the first Swisher will do is try to figure out how to recoupe the money they spent buying DE. Usually this means cuts, usually in quality. I certainly hope I am wrong.


or a mass push of the liga line to make money quick lol


----------



## llappen (Jul 24, 2014)

copper0426 said:


> Like I said before from a business standpoint this makes sense. Lets face it yoi build a companyto make money if along the way you csn can maintain personal standards and create a superior product all the better. Swisher has DEEP pockets. I FOR ONE will judge the productig it remains good I will remain a customer, PRETTY simple. I think I'll be smoking DE cigars for a while.


Financially it was a smart decision for them since they have been operating in the red, business and family comes first. Drew Estate produces some of my favorite sticks, so as long as the quality is still there i will still smoke them no matter who owns the company now.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

zoey said:


> Usually speaking, the owner stays on for 2-3 years for the transition. Once he leaves the finance people and/or consultants come in with a butcher knife and thank everyone for their contribution as they eliminate every function deemed non-essential or duplicative...anyone who talks back gets sent backing. Wash rinse & repeat until the essence of the company is stomped out. They get the profit they want or the dump the company and take the write-off.
> 
> Such a shame....DE was one of my favorite brands.





gtechva said:


> Probably the first Swisher will do is try to figure out how to recoupe the money they spent buying DE. Usually this means cuts, usually in quality. I certainly hope I am wrong.


Yep.


----------



## Leemack912 (Apr 21, 2014)

If I was in the same position of Jonathan Drew & Marvin Samel, I probably would sell too. I am sure a part of the goal was to keep the direction of the company going in the same direction. However when you have new bosses....they are in control.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

One thing worth keeping in mind during this discussion is that Swisher is a privately held company. They are beholden to no one except the head honcho whatever the title. There's no Board of Directors or stockholders muddying up the water demanding dividends. Look at the recent debacle at Olive Garden for example.

If the management of Swisher sees this acquisition as a long term investment then the dire predictions might not come true. On the other hand if this is the more common 'smash to fit, paint to match' acquisition then quality will undoubtedly suffer. Only time will tell.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I've often felt like the JD "Passion" for cigars was really a business logo...


No way a guy holds up that kind of reputation that long without actually being passionate about he business. When he came out to Seattle, he herfed with me and some other guys at Smokey Joes, and stayed there for several hours talking shop. And I'm not talking about a whole B&M event, there were maybe 7-8 of us _total_ there, none of us were industry folks, just a few regular guys. A guy who's just in it just for the money doesn't spend that kind of time and exude that kind of passion for that long for a couple guys of no account. Over the course of several hours, as we hung out, it became clearly evident that he has a true passion for cigars and for his customers. I believe he's 100% sincere about that.

Now, I'll be the first to say he screwed up with his denial. As I said on another board, I don't have a problem with his denial as a denial, but I do have a problem with his attack on the guy who brought up the rumor. Denial is part of the deal-making game, he was sort of obligated to deny any and all rumors. But he didn't have to go on the offensive and attack the guy's character. That was clearly a mistake, one he should own up to, and one he should apologize for.

That being said, I again have ZERO doubt about his truly having a passion for cigars, the cigar industry, and the DE fan base. That's not fake, that's really who he is.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No way a guy holds up that kind of reputation that long without actually being passionate about he business. When he came out to Seattle, he herfed with me and some other guys at Smokey Joes, and stayed there for several hours talking shop. And I'm not talking about a whole B&M event, there were maybe 7-8 of us _total_ there, none of us were industry folks, just a few regular guys. A guy who's just in it just for the money doesn't spend that kind of time and exude that kind of passion for that long for a couple guys of no account. Over the course of several hours, as we hung out, it because clearly evident that he has a true passion for cigars and for his customers. I believe he's 100% sincere about that.
> 
> Now, I'll be the first to say he screwed up with his denial. As I said on another board, I don't have a problem with his denial as a denial, but I do have a problem with his attack on the guy who brought up the rumor. Denial is part of the deal-making game, he was sort of obligated to deny any and all rumors. But he didn't have to go on the offensive and attack the guy's character. That was clearly a mistake, one he should own up to, and one he should apologize for.
> 
> That being said, I again have ZERO doubt about his truly having a passion for cigars, the cigar industry, and the DE fan base. That's not fake, that's really who he is.


well put.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

:biggrin:this should answer everyone's questions


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Heath said:


> :biggrin:this should answer everyone's questions


that's hilarious!


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

I love how the first time it was brought up on here. There was mass talk about it and then one of the MOds shut the Chat down with Words of it was a UNTRUE rumor from a good trusted source. 

When it comes to cover ups everyone even the person involved will lie. I think there is more to this acquisition then we will ever know about..... There is to many issues that involve Swisher and Drew starting many years ago. I am a Theorist and I have read many many issues that i don't want to get to deep into seeing it is all in the Google search only need to look. But when there is some 5million here and around 2011 Swisher V Drew and a Decision: Dismissed W/o Prejudice 4 months later I had a feeling that it wasn't going to be long before Swisher owned Drew... Then the Big event that happened in Cali when the Rumor started to run the mill no wonder it was kept under wraps. Why make an event that was already in place go bad and make it so people may not want to attend. Would be interesting to see what the real deal is. I hope the best for all parties. 


I am sure there will be a RUN on Drew Estates cigars to get the Goods now before the change in blend LOL

James


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No way a guy holds up that kind of reputation that long without actually being passionate about he business. When he came out to Seattle, he herfed with me and some other guys at Smokey Joes, and stayed there for several hours talking shop. And I'm not talking about a whole B&M event, there were maybe 7-8 of us _total_ there, none of us were industry folks, just a few regular guys. A guy who's just in it just for the money doesn't spend that kind of time and exude that kind of passion for that long for a couple guys of no account. Over the course of several hours, as we hung out, it became clearly evident that he has a true passion for cigars and for his customers. I believe he's 100% sincere about that.
> 
> Now, I'll be the first to say he screwed up with his denial. As I said on another board, I don't have a problem with his denial as a denial, but I do have a problem with his attack on the guy who brought up the rumor. Denial is part of the deal-making game, he was sort of obligated to deny any and all rumors. But he didn't have to go on the offensive and attack the guy's character. That was clearly a mistake, one he should own up to, and one he should apologize for.
> 
> That being said, I again have ZERO doubt about his truly having a passion for cigars, the cigar industry, and the DE fan base. That's not fake, that's really who he is.


i have heard many stories like yours about Drew. He seems like a very down to earth guy. maybe at the time when he denied it it was either 1 not him but someone else within the company or two maybe at that time the deal was laid out and he did not want to go through with it but changed his mind


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

TanZ2005 said:


> I love how the first time it was brought up on here. There was mass talk about it and then one of the MOds shut the Chat down with Words of it was a UNTRUE rumor from a good trusted source.
> 
> When it comes to cover ups everyone even the person involved will lie. I think there is more to this acquisition then we will ever know about..... There is to many issues that involve Swisher and Drew starting many years ago. I am a Theorist and I have read many many issues that i don't want to get to deep into seeing it is all in the Google search only need to look. But when there is some 5million here and around 2011 Swisher V Drew and a Decision: Dismissed W/o Prejudice 4 months later I had a feeling that it wasn't going to be long before Swisher owned Drew... Then the Big event that happened in Cali when the Rumor started to run the mill no wonder it was kept under wraps. Why make an event that was already in place go bad and make it so people may not want to attend. Would be interesting to see what the real deal is. I hope the best for all parties.
> 
> ...


I think you have your boards mixed up. It was another forum where the mod shut down the discussion based on his inside information on the subject matter.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well probably all parties were to keep their soup coolers sealed until the deal was done. Someone let the cat out of the bag too soon and they were covering their caboose.....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

demuths1770 said:


> i have heard many stories like yours about Drew. He seems like a very down to earth guy. maybe at the time when he denied it it was either 1 not him but someone else within the company or two maybe at that time the deal was laid out and he did not want to go through with it but changed his mind


Oh, the deal was certainly being worked on when he made his denial, there's absolutely no question about that. The denial was very recent, and the deal announced not too long after. There's also no question that he pretty much _had _to deny the rumors... that's S.O.P. during a merger/acquisition, you don't talk about the deal until the deal is done.

I don't know anyone personally bothered by the denial (most level-headed folks understand a denial is standard business practice) or the sale itself ("good for him!" seems to be the general sentiment).


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

TanZ2005 said:


> I love how the first time it was brought up on here. There was mass talk about it and then one of the MOds shut the Chat down with Words of it was a UNTRUE rumor from a good trusted source.


That was on BOTL, not Puff, and the mod also noted that he would apologize to the OP and unlock the thread if the rumors turned out to be true. He did both once the news broke.


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I don't know anyone personally bothered by the denial (most level-headed folks understand a denial is standard business practice) or the sale itself ("good for him!" seems to be the general sentiment).


Sure, you issue a denial. What you don't do is go stampeding around like a Williamsburg Diva threatening to sue and demanding heartfelt apologies from the bloggers who got the story right.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

TanZ2005 said:


> I love how the first time it was brought up on here. There was mass talk about it and then one of the MOds shut the Chat down with Words of it was a UNTRUE rumor from a good trusted source.


That was on BOTL, and the mod also noted that he would apologize and unlock the thread if the rumors turned out to be true. He did both once the news broke.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That was on BOTL, and the mod also noted that he would apologize and unlock the thread if the rumors turned out to be true. He did both once the news broke.


Well, that's kinda what happened. Actually he told the OP that he was full of shit and was closing the thread and would reopen it if it happened to be true. He reopened the thread but didn't apologize for saying the OP was full of shit.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry for the on here. Was meant online in a General not on Puff. Sorry i didn't proof read or fix my statement to start with. Thank you for catching my wording.


----------



## TonyAccardo (Oct 2, 2014)

Swisher International is private isn't it? I believe they went public then bought all their shares back once the boom went bust. I realize it's SOP to deny the merger but I don't see it having much affect one way or another whether he denied or not.


----------

